# New here with p226 rtss in 40 and some questions



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all. I am new to this forum and to sig handguns. I have been shooting for many years and finally saved up my pennies for the sig I always wanted. It is all steel frame reverse two tone. I love it. Took it out shooting for the first time last week and it was great. Here she is.









I have a couple questions and I apologize if they are stupid questions but I want to make sure everything is good to go. First I noticed when I took it home and cleaned it after shooting, I am getting a scratch under the decocker along the steel frame. 2nd, the decocker is nicking the frame when travels to its highest point when I decock the gun. Here are some pics.

























Is this normal wear and tear after initial use of the gun? Will it keep wearing more and more or will it subside.

My final question is in regards to the ejector on the 226. I noticed they are pinned in. Mine has some play to it. You can wiggle it a bit with your finger. I talked to SIG CS who said it was normal but then happened to read a post from a sig armorer who said it should be tight. Can any confirm which is correct. Gun was made in 2011. Thanks for any help.

GR00VY


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome....can't say anything about your ejector, but, If your going to shoot your firearm, it's going to get scratches and dings.......my Beretta's have scratches by the decocker...normal wear and tear. My SR40 has some frame nicking above the safety, and slide release...normal, although yours looks a bit deep, if it's a new firearm.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it is brand new. I am aware it will get it is wear and tear marks. I just wonder how much further it will go. I thought the decocker would stop before it impacted the lip on the frame but it looks like the lip of the frame is what is stopping it. That is why I am wondering if it will keep digging into it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It should stop eventually, but can't say for sure....it may keep digging into it.......I would contact Sig.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got off the phone with sig. They said it was normal. That if I don't ride the decocking lever up it will contact the frame when you let fly home. Oh well. Now my sig has its first battle scar.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What did they say about the ejector?


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

They said it is common and shouldn't be a problem. Some have a bit of wiggle I guess. They said since it is pinned in and pushed between the frame and other parts it can't really be adjusted. THey could try to find an ejector that is just tiny bit wider that fit better but it really isn't feasible. I found this site and at the bottom it talks about a loose ejector and how it is normal.

rec.guns FAQ: III.C.2.q.2. SIG-Sauer

It talks about it under the Care and Cleaning first bullet point. So I guess I am rock n rolling.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to go.....happy shooting.


----------

